# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Νέα δουλειά φοβος

## logarpanos

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή δύναμη.
Απολύθηκα πριν 1 μήνα από τη παλιά μου δουλειά που δούλευα κοντά 4 χρόνια. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από καιρό έψαχνα κάτι καλύτερο για τον εαυτό μου χωρίς να ξέρω τι. Μετά την απόλυση όμως τρελάθηκα από άγχος, ξενοίκιασα το σπίτι μου και γύρισα στους γονείς μου γιατί δεν ήθελα να δίνω χρήματα σε ένα σπίτι χωρίς να πληρώνομαι από κάπου. Μετά από καμιά 15αριά μέρες έψαχνα σε αγγελίες στο internet και έπεσε το μάτι μ σε μια αγγελία που πραγματικά με ενδιέφερε το αντικείμενο της. Αλλά ήταν αγγελία περασμένη πριν 1 μηνα.Λεω και να στείλω χαμενο θα πάει. 
Κι όμως την άλλη μέρα με περνουν τηλ και μου κανουν τηλεφωνικη συνεντευξη. Σε δύο μέρες πέρασα και συνέντευξη με τηλεδιάσκεψη από τον υπέυθυνο εκεί και τα πήγα σουπερ και πριν λίγες μέρες μου ανακοίνωσαν ότι προσλαμβάνομαι.
Έχω καποιες σκέψεις που μου έρχονται , βλακώδης μεν αλλα μου κάνουν τη ζημια και μου θρυμματίζουν την ήδη άσχημη ψυχολογία μου.

1) Εγώ μένω σε νησί και θα πρέπει να πάω στην Αθηνα κοντα 1 μήνα για εκπαίδευση...Έχω πάει πολλές φορές στην Αθήνα αλλά τώρα με πιάνει το άγχος.Δηλαδή πως θα είναι εκεί, αν θα τα καταφέρω..Τέτοια πράγματα.
2) Ήμουν ανέκαθεν χοντρός αλλά το τελευταίο διάστημα το έχω τερματίσει και έχω φτάσει κοντά 135kg. Σκέφτομαι ,ο άνθρωπος στη τηλεδιάσκεψη με είδε μόνο στο πρόσωπο...Σκέφτομαι όταν θα με δει ολόκληρο πως θα αντιδράσει....Μην επιδράσει η εμφάνιση μου αρνητικά στη δουλειά και εχω θέματα.

Τι λέτε εσείς;

----------


## keep_walking

Αφου ειναι εκπαιδευση μονο θα νοικιασεις ενα airbnb για ενα μηνα, θα πηγαινεις για μαθημα και θα ζεις τη ζωη ενος μοναχικου εργενη σε ξενη πολη. Αυτο για ενα μηνα. Η καθημερινοτητα θα σε κραταει αρκετα απασχολημενο και τις ωρες που θα εχεις ελευθερες θα βρεις τροπο φανταζομαι να τις αξιοποιησεις. Σκεψου το σαν αποδραση απο τη ρουτινα, μιας και ειναι μονο για ενα μηνα. Κατι σαν διακοπες. Δεν ξερω αν στη δουλεια παιζει ρολο η εμφανιση αλλα αφου σε προσλαβε ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να κανει πισω. Λογικο το αγχος και η προσμονη και καθε αρχη και δυσκολη. Ειναι καλυτερο ομως απο το να βραζεις στη ρουτινα της ανεργιας και να μην εισαι οικονομικα ανεξαρτητος. Εαν σε ενδιαφερει και το αντικειμενο οπως ειπες ειναι το κερασακι στην τουρτα.

----------


## Sonia

Καλημέρα.
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι αν δεν πας, δεν θα ξέρεις : )
Είναι μία δουλειά που θέλει κάποια εξειδίκευση φαντάζομαι για να θέλει 1 μήνα εκπαίδευση και για να μην έχει καλυφθεί αμέσως, άρα για να σε προτιμήσανε θα πρέπει να έχεις πίστη στα προσόντα σου. Τι ακριβώς σε αγχώνει για το πως θα είναι στην Αθήνα; Δεν σου έχουν πει μέσες άκρες τι απαιτείται απο εσένα; Γιατί αμφιβάλεις αν θα τα καταφέρεις; Κάτι είδαν σε εσένα για να σε επιλέξουν. Αλλά κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι τελικά είναι κάτι που δεν σου ταιριάζει και αποφασίσεις ή αποφασίσουν ότι δεν είναι αυτή η θέση για εσένα, μια εμπειρία ακόμη θα είναι, χρήσιμη για το μέλλον. Κάτι θα μάθεις από αυτό.

Για το δεύτερο που λες, είναι μία δουλειά που απαιτεί πολύ καλή φυσική κατάσταση και θεωρείς ότι θα σε δυσκολέψει σε αυτή το βάρος σου ή ανησυχείς καθαρά από θέμα εντυπώσεων; Ακόμα κα μία κακή πρώτη εντύπωση - που δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι κακή- είναι εύκολο να την αλλάξεις αν δώσεις βάση στα θετικά σου και στο ότι "το έχεις" με τη δουλειά. Εκεί να επικεντρώσεις τις σκέψεις σου, έχε πίστη στον εαυτό σου!

----------


## logarpanos

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια...
Με διάλεξαν γιατί απλά το έχω με αυτή τη δουλειά .....Δεν εχω κανενα θεμα σε αυτό το κομμάτι.
Απλά έχω κόλλημα στο μυαλό μ με το βάρος μ.Ότι ντε και καλά δεν θα τους κάνει θετική εντύπωση αυτό. Η δουλειά δεν νομίζω να απαιτεί τέλεια φυσική κατάσταση.

----------


## Sonia

Όταν πας λοιπόν και δεις ότι σε αποδέχονται γιατί το έχεις με τη δουλειά, θα ξεπεράσεις και το κόλλημα με το βάρος ; )

----------


## logarpanos

> Όταν πας λοιπόν και δεις ότι σε αποδέχονται γιατί το έχεις με τη δουλειά, θα ξεπεράσεις και το κόλλημα με το βάρος ; )


Δίκιο έχεις.....Σόνια το σκέφτομαι τόσο και τόσο γιατί το θέμα αυτό με το βάρος είναι σίριαλ για μένα. Όλο το λεω πως πρεπει να χασω, αντε να κανω καμια διαιτα να χασω λιγα και μετά πέρνω τα διπλάσια.....Και τώρα το σκέφτομαι και παραπάνω γιατί οσο μεγαλώνουμε οσο ζορίζουνε τα πράγματα.....

----------


## Sonia

Σε καταλαβαίνω. Εγώ έχω το αντίθετο πρόβλημα. Πιο μικρή με προβλημάτιζε περισσότερο το βάρος μου, όταν όμως είδα ότι στην πράξη γίνομαι αποδεκτή και στις δουλειές και στις παρέες και στις σχέσεις και παντού, σταμάτησε να με απασχολεί. Αυτό είναι πολύ καλό για την ψυχολογία, δεν είναι όμως καθόλου καλό για την σωματική υγεία. Δυσκολεύομαι να το πάρω απόφαση να ασχοληθώ με αυτό το θέμα. Έχω το καλό ότι παρόλο που είμαι πολύ χοντρή, είμαι αρκετά δραστήρια σωματικά, περπατάω πολύ και κάνω και χειρωνακτικές εργασίες κατά καιρούς χωρίς ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι μελλοντικά δεν θα μου βγουν προβλήματα.

----------


## logarpanos

> Σε καταλαβαίνω. Εγώ έχω το αντίθετο πρόβλημα. Πιο μικρή με προβλημάτιζε περισσότερο το βάρος μου, όταν όμως είδα ότι στην πράξη γίνομαι αποδεκτή και στις δουλειές και στις παρέες και στις σχέσεις και παντού, σταμάτησε να με απασχολεί. Αυτό είναι πολύ καλό για την ψυχολογία, δεν είναι όμως καθόλου καλό για την σωματική υγεία. Δυσκολεύομαι να το πάρω απόφαση να ασχοληθώ με αυτό το θέμα. Έχω το καλό ότι παρόλο που είμαι πολύ χοντρή, είμαι αρκετά δραστήρια σωματικά, περπατάω πολύ και κάνω και χειρωνακτικές εργασίες κατά καιρούς χωρίς ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι μελλοντικά δεν θα μου βγουν προβλήματα.


Εγώ ενώ είμαι αποδεκτός με πιάνει κάτι και αισθάνομαι ότι δήθεν δεν ειμαι αποδεκτός...Παράδειγμα πάει παρέα μου για μπαλα , μου το λενε και γω τους ελεγα δεν ειμαι εγω αυτά και δε μπορώ. Ενώ δεν είμαι σε τόσο μεγάλο χάλι για να μη μπορώ. Αυτό το κάνω σε πολλά θέματα.Έχω χάσει ευκαιρίες...μπόλικες.....Πως να το ξεπεράσω αυτο δε ξέρω...Να φυγει αυτή η σκέψη από το μυαλό...στο παρελθόν που είχα χάσει αρκετά κιλά και είχα αλλάξει..εγώ δε το αισθανόμουν..Και μου είχε πει μία γνωστή μου τότε ότι και 70 κιλά να πας πάντα χοντρός θα αισθάνεσαι.

----------


## Sonia

Να πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου να συμμετέχει σε πράγματα, όσο άβολα κι αν αισθάνεσαι. Μόνο έτσι θα το ξεπεράσεις σταδιακά.

----------


## AleksShamles

Ο μόνος φόβος για τη νέα μου δουλειά ήταν ότι χρειαζόμουν αγγλικά στη Νέα μου δουλειά και δεν τα είχα, αλλά έγινα δεκτός. Στάθηκα τυχερός. Αλλά το καλό είναι ότι σήμερα μπορείτε να μάθετε τις γλώσσες τέτοιων ιστότοπων χρησιμοποιώντας το preply, κάτι που ακριβώς έκανα.

----------

